# This is the pattern................



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

I was trying to find! I had found a scarf that I had started ages ago and could not find the pattern anywhere. It's about 9 or 10" long and I wanted to finish it. 
Something told me to look on my old computer, and there it was, bookmarked in my saved pages. I knew it reminded me of the Fa-gg-ot scarf 

http://turvid.blogspot.com/2009/03/free-pattern-one-row-lace-scarf.html


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I've done this pattern while sitting at farmer market. It's one that is easy to pick up anytime and continue working on.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That's a pretty scarf


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Hey I like that! And I have some yarn I think would do well in that pattern. Thnx for sharing!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

This is a nice pattern for scarves.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

When I start knitting again a couple years ago, that's the first pattern I used. The first time I ever did a yarn-over too. I used bamboo but didn't make it quite long enough. I've always vowed to go back and add a few more rows.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I knit a nice scarf for my mom with that pattern... But I just knit the f-a-g-g-o-t stitch from a book for it. It's a great pattern!


----------

